# Decreasing a stitch at the end of a row



## isief (Feb 15, 2011)

Can someone advise me which method is best when decreasing at the end of a row--knitting 2 stitches together-- or knitting the one before the last as usual and then pulling through the last stitch into that one?


----------



## ldenise (Feb 2, 2011)

this may help you determine the one you want to use for your project. I have saved this page to my favorites to use as a reference. I can't remember who posted it on this forum but that is where I look. 
http://www.knittinghelp.com/videos/decreases


----------



## isief (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you for suggesting this resource.


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

If you want a definite or more sharper "indent" or line decrease pattern as for the opposite side decrease on a sleeve--you want both sides to really be the same: you would end your knitting row with no decrease and immediately take/start this decrease[knitting 1 b4 the other and pulling it over] at the beginning of the next row.


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

Ooops..4got, be consistent on each side: you want to do to one side what you do to the other if you want your piece to be = balanced. Use the same type of decrease stitch on each side.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

The method of decrease depends on the direction the sts are supposed to slant. Looking at the FRONT of the stitching:

If the slant is toward the left: ssk is the best. Slip as if to knit slip each of the next 2 sts, one at a time, onto the RH needle. Slip the LH needle into the 2 sts tog, so that the LH needle is in the front of the RH needle. Ktog.

If the slant if toward the right just K2tog.

Unless the instructions say otherwise, I always use the sts following or before my selvage (first or last) st. This leaves the edge neat for sewing or picking up sts.


----------



## isief (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for such good advice. It's more complicated than I thought.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Not really. It's just one of those things that after you do it a few times, it becomes natural, like manual shifting a car.


----------



## grandmausa (Feb 4, 2011)

I am new to this also, but I think it depends on which way you want the decrease to lean. I know when I am making socks and need to decrease the toe down I need to do a knit 2 tog on the left side of the toe & do a slip slip knit on the right side to make it lean in the proper direction.

I don't know very much but I'm sure an accomplished knitter will do a lot better. Jean b


----------

